# My Girl Wayra



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not posted pictures of Wayra in a while so Thought I would share some now. Wayra is a little over 6 months.




























Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh she's just beautiful!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like a winner for the tongue photo contest!! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks She is a handful but oh so sweet too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lovely!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Her fur looks soooo soft and fluffy!

She is stunning, as all of your puppster's are!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How'd she get so big???? 

She is sooooo pretty,,I'll bet she's now a big bad bad puppy))))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks, yes she is a big soft fluff ball lol

Diane they grow so fast dont they?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love her!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's a doll.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She looks a little like the Ike pictures when he was younger. I cannot believe she is that big already!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah she does look like Ike. They are going to have nice Kids ...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very pretty she looks all grown up


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Absolutly gorgeous girl!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

She's beautiful :wub:


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow; What a cutie


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks for sharing. she is so cute


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Love her color and her coat.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

wow, last time i knew she was an itty puppy...........she is beautiful!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone she is growing up so fast.


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!! Love your dogs!!!:wub:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Tina I've been lucky


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very beautiful...this whole website makes me want to get more GSD's!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, that means a lot to me


----------



## ostaeyen (Feb 22, 2010)

She's beautiful, but I might be biased. I met her when she was 5 weeks old. I have her brother Wuff Jager. I'd post a picture of him, but I have a hard time posting pictures on this site.

You can check him out in the photo gallery if you want. My album is titled "the kids". I absolutely adore my little (not so little anymore) Jager.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I would love to see Jager but I'm not sure how to find these pictures


----------



## ostaeyen (Feb 22, 2010)

If you click on my avatar to the left, it will take you to my album. I look forward to seeing more pictures of Wayra as she grows up. Denise


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I found him and he is very handsome. I would love to keep in touch and share pictrures as they grow


----------

